# Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I keep getting this error all the time especially with big pages. This happens when I run out of bandwdith to my ISDN line as I run several browsers.

Is there a way you can increase the 30 seconds execution time? This will allow the browser to get the whole page down and not stall all the time.



> Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\template.php(127) : eval()'d code on line 30


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Seen this before... needs a change to the php settings. I'll dig out the value that needs to be changed and ask Jae to change it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am surprised that nobody else reported this before or now.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I am surprised that nobody else reported this before or now.


This has only just started to happen to me , last few days :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kevin,

Any update on this?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

just incase you hadn't realised... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25362

However, Jae if you read this... you may want to try changing the max_execution_time value in php.ini.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually no...I didn't know this. Although, I understand that you may not want to be a moderator, I don't see why not be the administrator. I guess you had enough of all the free effort you put forward.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I have this for a while but:
a. thought it was a problem with my internet provider
b. didn't bother and hit refresh
c. didn't look at this part of the forum
d. I do not think it has been corrected yet.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had this problem as well but was on a dial up so I thought it was that


----------

